# Few shots of my tank. Please comment



## Deepamar (Aug 29, 2014)

Here are the pics of my 10g tank hope that you guys like that
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waddo (Jan 24, 2013)

I find the stone arrangement unpleasant. Try turning the far right 45 degrees so it creates some variety and also there will be space between it and the middle stone. 

The plants will probably look fine as they grow in.

Further, the right side is higher so maybe you should add something there that is not on the left side. Perhaps Vallisneria spirali or similar which will grow up and create a frame as it bends over to the left. 

Framing is a common technique in photography.

http://www.waddo.net/photos/Kyushu/index.html#45

I'm not great at aquascaping but I am adequate as a photographer.

Waddo


----------



## yondertank (Sep 7, 2009)

Your plants look healthy and like they are getting new growth, good job there and I like that the large stones match with the substrate. I get a bit distracted with aquariums that do not have backgrounds, I look through the back panel to the equipment and cords behind. You may want to consider putting a cheap DIY background on the back glass to help bring the focus to your fish and plants.

I share waddo's view in regards to the stone arrangements, for me they are too symmetrical and appear to be mirroring each other. I'd recommend trying the stones in positions that aren't symmetrical and/or remove one of the big stones and just have a single big stone with the round stone placed as an accent in front of it.

I hope you are enjoying you aquarium!

- YT


----------



## jr125 (Mar 5, 2015)

Very nice looking plants. I agree that a background would help make things stand out a little and that the left corner looks a bit bare. You might also try a vertical piece of driftwood or something to offer a contrast to the large horizontal rocks. Nice combination of plants!


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

You've got some good stuff going on. Clear water, green plants and healthy looking fish. Keep it up!

Is that a Dennison Barb on the left? I'm afraid that is way to small of a tank for them. I see 50 gallons being recommended as the minimum size. They need some cruising space.

Bump: I was looking at the pics again. I thought you posted 3 of the same, but after looking more I realize there are at least 2 different shots. That Tiger barb must have been moving pretty fast!


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Agree on the stones, reply with some nice DW.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Get rid of one of the front stones.


----------

